# Speed up european mount



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

I have an eight point buck skull buried in my backyard right now. I put it in the ground back in november. I knew it wouldnt decay over winter but I had to put it somewhere so I figured might as well get it started. Well I dug it up and just like I suspected nothing really happened to it. The skin and fur fell off pretty easily but it still very much in the same shape as when I buried it. My friends have buried them in the spring and dug them up in the fall with good results. Ive boiled them with good results. But I dont want to boil and pick at it and my mom says make it disapear from her garden. So whats a fast way to get it done. Cheap and effectively. Ive heard hanging them in a tree. Whats do you guys think.
Undertow


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I have hung them in a tree. You will not get the bleach effect. The goodies tend to dry before they can be consumed. I haven't tried, but this might be overcome by occasional "wetting" with a final bath of hydrogen pyroxide.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Simmering in a pot is the fastest way. If you dont want to do anything then hang it in a tree and let mother nature do its thing. I have put one in a box in the shed and in a few months the beetles took care of it for me.


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

Right now I have dermestid beetles to do skull cleaning, so I haven't tried any other methods, but look into simmering or maceration. Maceration uses water and bacteria over a few weeks/months to remove the flesh, but they should not crack and shrink like boiled skulls.

Try a search at www.taxidermy.net


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

I put mine in a garbage can with some leaf and grass litter. Drill some holes near the bottom and let the bugs do the job. You can also start a dermisted beetle colont this way.
Thanks to Northcountry I have many skulls to keep me busy this summer.


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

All I do is just leave mine out side in a metal cage or crate for a few weeks/months and let nature do its thing.

If you do decide to put it in water have a strong stomach and dont replace all the water, you will need the bacteria to rot out the meet. Then after it is all off and clean, put it in 40% peroxide for about an hour and a half then let it dry and you will have a nice white skull. 


mike


----------



## mark#1 (Mar 11, 2006)

i have done hundreds of skulls bear,deer,moose,elk,caribou
what i doo is remove as much flesh as possable. get some salsoda from taxidermy supply company or i can send you some. i use a turkey fryer to boil the water with a large cooking pot ad one cup of salsoda to the boiling water then submerge the skull cover the pot with tin foil around the antlers
and keep checking when all or most of the flesh has fallen off run under water or use a air hose to remove all tissue.the salsoda makes the tissue fall off a lot faster and does whiten the skull some then use peroxide to brighten. and enjoy i use a sealer so it will never yellows to.


----------

